# Shell Island beer festival



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Is anybody going to the beer festival at shell island. On the 24-10-14


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Now,that brings back some memories.The last time i was there,the pubs were closed on a Sunday.The only place to get a drink on that said day was the working man`s club .
Sorry ,but we are not going.
Enjoy yourself

Les


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

lifestyle said:


> Now,that brings back some memories.The last time i was there,the pubs were closed on a Sunday.The only place to get a drink on that said day was the working man`s club .
> Sorry ,but we are not going.
> Enjoy yourself
> 
> Les


 :roll:


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

A bump for you rocky

Dick


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

With a hammer :wink:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*



GEMMY said:


> With a hammer :wink:


.bring it on old man :lol:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Not often you hear Shell Island mentioned here.

What is the attraction?

TM


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

teemyob said:


> Not often you hear Shell Island mentioned here.
> 
> What is the attraction?
> 
> TM


Shells :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*



teemyob said:


> Not often you hear Shell Island mentioned here.
> 
> What is the attraction?the beer doh
> 
> TM


 :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Mochras.


----------

